# best saltwater spinning reel for under $125???



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

mainly for inshore fishing and is braid friendly.
from Drums to spots!!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

a lil more, but prlly can get a nice condition used stradic 4000/5000 that would be perfect for pups/bottom fishing..



Jesse


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

spheros, baitrunner, b&G, daiwa tournament ss


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*spinning reel*

me my self i use shimano bait runners there is 3diff sizes u can bye not to bad exp ether


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Shimano BR 4500 with braid, plenty of spool but not if you use mono.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Just about anything would be good. When it comes to braid the question is will your rod handle it? Go to any online retailer and look in "Saltwater Spinning Reels". You can use just about anyone. Choose a few that you like then ask others who own it.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

The Crew said:


> Just about anything would be good. When it comes to braid the question is will your rod handle it? Go to any online retailer and look in "Saltwater Spinning Reels". You can use just about anyone. Choose a few that you like then ask others who own it.


Excellent point about making sure your rod can handle braid. Don't worry if you need to replace the ferrules, guides/snakes but consider this when you buy a rod. Getting a good blank is the key.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

bigpapamd1, check your PMs. Philly Jack


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

shimano spheros is a very nice reel for just under $100. i have a 4000 and a 3000 and have used braid on both and have caught a number of fish on them. trout, puppy drum,flounder,spot,blues,spanish, and snagged bunker.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

If you shop around you can find the new stradics for close to 125. The old FH models are definitely in your price range now, but i wasnt a big fan of them.

The old spheros were awesome reels for that price ($80 for a 4000, and on clearance for $60 lately), but i think the new ones went up over 100 now. Still probably a great deal.

Also the quantum catalyst inshore is an awesome reel for 100 bones.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

another vote for the Stradic. If you can find the old ones anywhere, they're all on clearance. The new ones can be had for cheap on sale as well, but probably a few bucks more than 125.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Slightly more but not much...Daiwa Emblem Pro. I'm considering a 5500 now.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*shimano*

Shimano sahara 4000 fb great for casting lures with 15lb braid


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

I have had great service from my US made penn slammers


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I personally like the TICA Dolphin reel's. best bang for the buck!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

I will also agree with stradic got 2 never had a problem with them yet older models of course


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> I personally like the TICA Dolphin reel's. best bang for the buck!


Sorry but the stem on the Dolphins is not solid it's hollow. It will eventually break. (Got one).


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Daiwa Tournament SS.
Lightweight......13oz for the 2600 model.
good line capacity
great Daiwa drag
braid friendly
$99 or less


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Sudsrat said:


> Daiwa Tournament SS.
> Lightweight......13oz for the 2600 model.
> good line capacity
> great Daiwa drag
> ...


I agree.

I never liked that reel until I lost my only one on the interstate a few months ago.  I just bought two new ones, and I'm thinking' about a third.

They are light and have a great drag. Just check out the specs on Daiwa's website. You be surprised how well they stack up compared to the newer, more expensive reels. I love that long-cast spool, too. The newer Daiwas and Shimanos (at least the smaller-sized ones) don't have that spool design anymore.

Yes, the anti-reverse sucks. But you can learn to live with it. 

My only complaint is that they prefer mono. Braid will work, especially after the line breaks in some.


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

*diawa spinners*

diawa tournament ss reels are my fav -- cheap spare spools too.
check out the BG series, I have several the BG 10thru the BG 90. old school design, but they'll take some serious strain.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Daiwa Laguna 3500 or 4000......6 seasons now.

Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Bass_n_around said:


> Shimano sahara 4000 fb great for casting lures with 15lb braid


That Sahara is a GREAT reel for the price, it recently replaced the Penn CRAPtivas I owned. Mine have been dunked, spooled, and BEAT up... still holdin' strong... I have never owned a Laguna, used my buddies once or twice though... great reels, spend the extra clams and get the capricorn though... pretty much same insides jut less plastic parts. I love my Capricorn, 2yrs now and still smooth and clean as the day I bought it.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Daiwa Laguna 3500 or 4000......6 seasons now.
> 
> Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin.


Great reel, I have one on my Carp/surf rod for casting metal lures... great little reels ...holds close to 300yds of 20# Power Pro


----------

